# WITHDRAWN: 1956  Hornet Straight Bar Middleweight



## PCHiggin (Jan 16, 2017)

Looking for a nice,complete rider. Didnt see one @ A/A Thanks


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 16, 2017)

Bump still looking


----------



## bobdenver1961 (Apr 17, 2017)

I have a red one I'm thinking about possibly selling.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 18, 2017)

message sent


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 14, 2017)

bump,still looking


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 28, 2017)

bump


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 2, 2018)

PCHiggin said:


> Looks like that guy is walking away with my elusive Hornet.



If this is the pic you're referring to; still asking too much to sell at Vets. Green, clean, Hornet; asking $1400
I have his number; not even a CABEr....


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 2, 2018)

Yes,Thats the pic. It could be a m/w,I really can’t tell. My comment was kind of tongue-in-cheek but I really would like a nice 56 middleweight. I do think $1400 is a stretch,maybe not? Please send his number via private con. Thanks


----------



## mruiz (Jan 2, 2018)

PM sent on a Hornet


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 6, 2018)

bump


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 13, 2018)

bump


----------



## PCHiggin (May 2, 2018)

Bump,No luck @ A/A


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 12, 2019)

BUMP


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 15, 2019)

Hey on orange co California CL there's a cool BLK and red one, like$500 I think and I think he has a couple...gl


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 22, 2019)

bump,I can you meet in Ann Arbor next month Thanks


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 17, 2019)

Bump....Still want one. Thanks


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 17, 2019)

I have a nice condition red frame.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 30, 2019)

bump


----------



## PCHiggin (May 23, 2019)

bump,still want one. Would like a match to the brides '56 M/W


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 23, 2019)

I have a nice tornado 
With tank 
Bob


----------

